# DEA tests the Pokeball



## Volcano

*
ECSTASY COMBINATION TABLETS (CONTAINING MDMA, KETAMINE,
AND CAFFEINE) IN AMARILLO, TEXAS*

The DEA South Central Laboratory (Dallas, Texas) recently received 37,954 tablets, suspected Ecstasy (see Photo 13). The tablets were seized by Texas Department of Public Safety personnel incident to a routine traffic stop in Amarillo. The exhibit was comprised of four different types of tablets/imprints: blue tablets with an “m&m’s” imprint, yellow tablets with an alligator imprint,
yellow tablets with a “Thundercat” imprint, and purple tablets with a bomb imprint. Analysis of the tablets indicated each tablet type
contained 86.1 - 95.3 milligrams/tablet of 3,4-methylenedioxymethamphetamine hydrochloride (MDMA), *ketamine* (<5%), and caffeine (not quantitated). MDMA tablet submissions to the South Central Laboratory in recent years have primarily contained low-level amounts of MDMA with mixtures of methamphetamine and/or other controlled substances.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

Why do they even put ketamine in pills. It works horribly when taken orally.


----------



## sonix

the pokeballs man these were some of my first rolls its hard to compete with these, finally they got tested, best pills ive seen besides my star of david they got nothing but mdma and binding compounds and caffiene :D damn tho no wonder those pills fucked me up ketamine haha


----------



## sixnineissofine

The garfields are also tested by the DEA.

ECSTASY COMBINATION TABLETS (CONTAINING MDMA
AND METHAMPHETAMINE) IN HALTOM CITY AND FORT WORTH, TEXAS

The Tarrant County Medical Examiner's Office Laboratory (Fort Worth, Texas) recently received 20 blue Garfield face-shaped tablets, suspected Ecstasy (see Photo 6). The tablets were acquired by the Tarrant County Narcotics Unit in Haltom City (details sensitive; Haltom City is a suburb of Fort Worth). Analysis of the tablets (total net mass 5.9 grams) by GC/MS indicated an approximate 3:1 mixture of MDMA and methamphetamine, adulterated with caffeine (MDMA and methamphetamine not quantitated, but a moderate loading based on the TIC). This was the first submission of these shaped tablets to the laboratory.


----------



## weside

95mgs not to shabby, db drop and your good to go, glad they got tested!


----------



## Bomboclat

sonix said:


> no wonder those pills fucked me up ketamine haha



the dosage of ketamine was not high enough per pill to be active since it was taken orally (however they did not give the actually amount, but my guess is that it wasn't that high.) Ive taken many pokeballs and have gotten no actual ketamine feelings. The oral dosage of ketamine is much much higher than if taken via insufflation or the IM route, so i doubt that the ketamine in these pills had any effect on people.

The caffeine and MDMA on the other hand, work magic 
good ol' pokeballs

I think its awsome that we have pills with  86.1 - 95.3 milligrams/tablet!
Its awsome!


----------



## мDма

Nice find, I've eaten so many of those thundercats, bombs, and gators.
Interesting


----------



## homeslice09

I never got to see that batch...

I had transformers and batmans, those were awesome.


----------



## Caskt

finally i was waiting for the tests. thundercats were delicious


----------



## tekkeN

Shame the DEA got their hands on so many though


----------



## Bearlove

^Yeah I would have much rather them just test a few for us and leave the rest for the masses - nice to see some positive test results on these though.


----------



## RavenousBlonde

^^^ No kidding...not just some PR'er spouting off some made up milligrams and "omg I know the presser, these are blabblahblab".


----------



## stoneddave

I don't understand why everybody has such a problem with the idea that ketamine is in pills...yes it isn't very effective orally but with a few pills, it can most definitely cause some effects...not the full blown effects you're going to get from snorting pure K but it definitely does something...makes you feel more sedated, see shadow figures, you get disoriented and start talking nonsense...you're never gonna get anywhere near a K-hole but it's not like it's totally pointless to have K in pills unless you only plan on taking like 1 or 2 pills.....or you could crush the pill and snort it...I got pretty decently messed up after snorting a blue equal sign.


----------



## homeslice09

I got messed up proper after four of those pokeballs on new years, i did become slightly delusional and saw things.


----------



## muntlord

hmm maybe they put ket in it for when people snort it. give u that extra slowed down feeling that i know i get from real good mdma sometimes.


----------



## savior

source??


----------



## OpiodSlave

stoneddave said:


> I don't understand why everybody has such a problem with the idea that ketamine is in pills...yes it isn't very effective orally but with a few pills, it can most definitely cause some effects...not the full blown effects you're going to get from snorting pure K but it definitely does something...makes you feel more sedated, see shadow figures, you get disoriented and start talking nonsense...you're never gonna get anywhere near a K-hole but it's not like it's totally pointless to have K in pills unless you only plan on taking like 1 or 2 pills.....or you could crush the pill and snort it...I got pretty decently messed up after snorting a blue equal sign.



Hey, I'm not complaining, the more drugs the better :D

I've never seen any of these pills over here on Long Island (a shame). We do have a shitload of "fire ladies" G spots (my favorite), and hulks which are disgustinly bad.


----------



## PepperSocks

Anyone else find it weird that the DEA can publish milligram results while ecstasydata.org can only publish ratios?

I'd be much more willing to send a pill to ecstasydata if they were going to give a milligram breakdown of what's in a tablet.  I wonder if we can anonymously send in a sample to the DEA saying we're "turning in this contraband" so they'll publish milligram results in the microgram (and not cost $120)


----------



## phatass

damn, those sound  like some good pills


----------



## RavenousBlonde

uniter said:


> Anyone else find it weird that the DEA can publish milligram results while ecstasydata.org can only publish ratios?
> 
> I'd be much more willing to send a pill to ecstasydata if they were going to give a milligram breakdown of what's in a tablet.  I wonder if we can anonymously send in a sample to the DEA saying we're "turning in this contraband" so they'll publish milligram results in the microgram (and not cost $120)



EcstasyData is not allowed to post the mgs because of their agreement with the DEA/local law enforcement for testing pills.  I doubt you'd get far with the DEA, either.    lol


----------



## captain codshit

No offence but why do the mods in the american section allow them to be rated MDXX High? These are 95mg MDMA, now tested. High is ment to be 120mg+ so why change it, all it does is add to confusion. Then when a proper High MDMA pill comes about people are used to double dropping these which they think are high.. and WHAMMM... they've overdosed!

It was like in the dutch section even mods were rating 85mg as MDMA high, because of the, "average MDMA content in pills going down." It doesnt matter whether the average goes down, that doesnt effect the dose you need stays the same. High means a high dose, not high for the times.


----------



## Bearlove

^Its quite hard for a lot of people to know what is a high dose MDMA pill as they may never have had one.   When a lot of the pills are around 40/50 mgs then a  95mg pill is quite high (not high compared to what they were) but still high.    Its a tricky one to gauge/change/report when were talking about a persons experience on a pill?    Were stuck really as its hard to say 3hours is high, 2 hours med etc ?   Suggestions are more than welcome -


----------



## PepperSocks

RavenousBlonde said:


> EcstasyData is not allowed to post the mgs because of their agreement with the DEA/local law enforcement for testing pills.  I doubt you'd get far with the DEA, either.    lol



That agreement is retarted!  What is the purpose of the DEA posting milligram results in their publication?  Why would one legitimate organization be allowed to post milligrams while another one can't?

Knowing how many milligrams are in a pill can be big harm reducing factor.  It's called knowing how much drug is in your pill so you'll be able to calculate your dose accordingly.  Suppose some pill has a massive dose of MDMA and someone double drops and Wham; they took too much.

Ecstasydata should be allowed to publish milligrams.  Typical hypocritical, illogical government bullshit.


----------



## captain codshit

Bearlove said:


> ^Its quite hard for a lot of people to know what is a high dose MDMA pill as they may never have had one.   When a lot of the pills are around 40/50 mgs then a  95mg pill is quite high (not high compared to what they were) but still high.    Its a tricky one to gauge/change/report when were talking about a persons experience on a pill?    Were stuck really as its hard to say 3hours is high, 2 hours med etc ?   Suggestions are more than welcome -



I know what you mean. I've done crystal in many varying doses and usually the guesses in my reports are pretty accurate, but like you say many people havent had really strong pills.

Just annoys me when I see people putting down high for 80-90mg hearts, high for me is 120+ if not its not really a full enough dose so you need 2!


----------



## PepperSocks

Yeah, I agree with that.  If you need more than 1 pill it's not a high dose.  120mg is a lot of people's sweet spot and if you need more than 1 pill to get there it's not "high".  MDxx high should be reserved for the 1 pill rolls.


----------



## RavenousBlonde

I understand everyone's point on the MDxx High debate, but since every user experience is subjective, and we have *no way of actually figuring out the mgs of the pill*, we leave it open for the user to convey.


----------



## Bearlove

In all fairness we (the Mods) ask all the time for details in reports:

Peak, length of roll etc.    

If somebody says High MDMA - peak 30 mins rolled for 2 hours you know its not high dose etc.   The report generally gives more information than the drop down options.


----------



## ResinTeeth

37,954 tablets

That's terrible, that means that there are now 37,954 LESS high quality rolls on the street. Thank you DEA for forcing more people to buy shitty pipes.


----------



## PepperSocks

^That's exactly what they did.  They didn't curb the availability of "ecstasy" they just curbed the availability of clean MDMA ecstasy. 

When is the DEA going to hit a reality check where they realize seizing stuff is only a minor blip in the availability spectrum and by taking the clean stuff of the street they're increasing harm by having people buy the cut shit instead.  When they marquis a batch of pills and it turns black, let them stay out there.  If they come across a batch of piperazines or methbombs; by all means seize that shit so no one will get scammed into buying it when they are trying to buy MDMA.

If I ran the DEA I would be very selective in my seizures.  Legit MDMA stays out there, adulterated pills get yanked and the producers get thrown in the clink.


----------



## DJmacabre

No wonder those lavender bombs were such fucking GOOD pills, 95mg MDMA each + ketamine. NICE 
But I agree its such a shame ~38,000 good pills are now gone...leaving ample room for piperazines and dirty pills to rule the market. fail


----------



## PepperSocks

^ Not nearly enough oral K to give any effect.  It's essentially a clean MDMA pill.


----------



## DJmacabre

^^^ I certainly didn't feel any of the k in these pills, but I'm not complaining that it was there :D


----------



## YearAfter

tekkeN said:


> Shame the DEA got their hands on so many though



First thing I thought when I saw it...STILL CAN'T GET MY HANDS ON THESE OIJUrowijfo092u5!

Sometimes I wish the DEA would get their hands on more variety...shall I say. Lol. Free testing ftw.


----------



## DirtySouthRollah

I had the m&ms those were soo fuckkinngg goood


----------



## Octopus

aahaha I knew it, less then 100 mgs, and some caffiene.  These were considered highs, I guess the market these days these are high. The only ones I could say that have been high this  past year are  Purple Whales, and Yellow Dolphins. Old school ills that weighed alot more for being single stack, forgot the exact weight, but remember atleast 60 more mgs


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Cosmic Charlie said:


> Why do they even put ketamine in pills. It works horribly when taken orally.



Because K+MDMA is a more intense experience than MDMA by itself, and that way I imagine someone thought they would get a corner of the rolls market by giving people K+MDMA rolls, and they would be all like "whoa these are so intense" compared to the standard rolls that only have mdma I guess.  

I agree with you that ketamine works horribly when taken orally; I prefer IV ketamine to any other ROA.



Bearlove said:


> ^Its quite hard for a lot of people to know what is a high dose MDMA pill as they may never have had one.



This is the truth.  

For me, to call 80-90 mg mdma a "high" content is laughable.  I'm used to getting 200mg mdma, and wouldn't expect anything less.



ResinTeeth said:


> 37,954 tablets
> 
> That's terrible, that means that there are now 37,954 LESS high quality rolls on the street. Thank you DEA for forcing more people to buy shitty pipes.



I don't know about you...but I wouldn't buy those things.  That's a medium MDMA content at best.



uniter said:


> ^That's exactly what they did.  They didn't curb the availability of "ecstasy" they just curbed the availability of clean MDMA ecstasy.


It wasn't clean MDMA ecstasy though!  There was ketamine in it.  No offense, but if I was trying to combine MDMA and K, I would want just MDMA in my rolls, so I can titrate how much K I use.  Why do I want someone else's K in my rolls?  



> and by taking the clean stuff of the street they're increasing harm by having people buy the cut shit instead.


You think the government cares about your best interest?  Nope.  

They'd rather see you be poisoned by PEA than get a straight MDMA deal.


----------



## PepperSocks

Captain.Heroin said:


> It wasn't clean MDMA ecstasy though!  There was ketamine in it.  No offense, but if I was trying to combine MDMA and K, I would want just MDMA in my rolls, so I can titrate how much K I use.  Why do I want someone else's K in my rolls?



Yeah, I know but _compared_ to anything else going around they're considered clean.  That much oral K would have absolutely no effect I would think.  I totally agree that if MDMA crystal were the only thing available pills wouldn't even get a second glance.



> You think the government cares about your best interest?  Nope.
> 
> They'd rather see you be poisoned by *PEA* than get a straight MDMA deal.



Phenethylamine? a poison?  PEA in pills would just be pointless, it has no major pharmalogical effect.  Most gets broken down by MAO and doesn't reach the brain, not to mention any effect it does give is not even in the same star system as MDMA.

Unless you meant *PMA* being a poison, then yeah, but I don't think the government would want to see PMA in pills.  The health condition caused by it and the emergency room visit is just going to cost the taxpayer more money and put a life at risk.  I know my government has the basic sense to not take it that far but they aren't setting up any state run Netherlands-modeled pill testing system.


----------



## StereoLogic

Ketamines so expensive in comparison to mdma... why use it as a filler especially when thered have to be a shit load of it just to let you feel it.


----------



## rollingrainbow

i was wondering i have a few of these. . if I were to snort them would i feel the k?
im kinda scared i have never taken k. . .and if i take orally i wont feel it but will it give me any side effects?

thanks


----------



## RavenousBlonde

rollingrainbow said:


> i was wondering i have a few of these. . if I were to snort them would i feel the k?
> im kinda scared i have never taken k. . .and if i take orally i wont feel it but will it give me any side effects?
> 
> thanks



You would have to take a massive amount of them to feel any ketamine content.  There's not enough in there to give you a high.


----------



## socalthizzn

ketamine is CHEAP, and right after you cook it its got a lil moisture left in it which i can imagine is good for pressing. im not a pill presser so i dunno for sure tho. just some more PR speculation.


----------



## stoneddave

rollingrainbow said:


> i was wondering i have a few of these. . if I were to snort them would i feel the k?
> im kinda scared i have never taken k. . .and if i take orally i wont feel it but will it give me any side effects?
> 
> thanks



The pokeballs don't seem to have much K in them, snorting or eating them I doubt you'll feel anything of it...we have pills that are pressed here in Chicago that often contain a reasonable amount of K, enough so that the Mandelin tester clearly picks up on it, and even with those pills, you don't start to notice anything until you've eaten like 3 or more. Snorting one of these that have a bunch of K can produce _some_ effects, but nothing like what you'd get out of snorting a decent amount of straight K. As far as side effects go, the only difference I noticed between clean pills and these K bombs was that they had more of a downer feeling to them, I hardly ever want to even move when I take those. And they also seem to leave you a bit more out of it the next day, but honestly the effects are barely there and with less than 5% K in these pokeballs, you probably won't feel anything or next to nothing.


----------



## trakstar

those are all bomb as fuck


----------



## dablow

captain codshit said:


> No offence but why do the mods in the american section allow them to be rated MDXX High? These are 95mg MDMA, now tested. High is ment to be 120mg+ so why change it, all it does is add to confusion. Then when a proper High MDMA pill comes about people are used to double dropping these which they think are high.. and WHAMMM... they've overdosed!
> 
> It was like in the dutch section even mods were rating 85mg as MDMA high, because of the, "average MDMA content in pills going down." It doesnt matter whether the average goes down, that doesnt effect the dose you need stays the same. High means a high dose, not high for the times.


 your not going to od from double droppin 2 95mg pills rofl. u will be rollin balls yes, but from books it was wrote that a overdose from pure mdma has never been reported but the overdose statistics would be around 70 hits. 70 HITS. THATS 7 GRAMS


----------



## dablow

Captain.Heroin said:


> Because K+MDMA is a more intense experience than MDMA by itself, and that way I imagine someone thought they would get a corner of the rolls market by giving people K+MDMA rolls, and they would be all like "whoa these are so intense" compared to the standard rolls that only have mdma I guess.
> 
> I agree with you that ketamine works horribly when taken orally; I prefer IV ketamine to any other ROA.
> 
> 
> 
> This is the truth.
> 
> For me, to call 80-90 mg mdma a "high" content is laughable.  I'm used to getting 200mg mdma, and wouldn't expect anything less.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about you...but I wouldn't buy those things.  That's a medium MDMA content at best.
> 
> 
> It wasn't clean MDMA ecstasy though!  There was ketamine in it.  No offense, but if I was trying to combine MDMA and K, I would want just MDMA in my rolls, so I can titrate how much K I use.  Why do I want someone else's K in my rolls?
> 
> 
> You think the government cares about your best interest?  Nope.
> 
> They'd rather see you be poisoned by PEA than get a straight MDMA deal.



well if you are in the us, i HIGHLY doubt uve ever had a pill that contained 200mg or more. even the dutch pills that are 120-180 arent even 200. and why wouldnt but them? and u cannot call pokes 80mg cause not one single poke has tested less than 90. so heres the truth, downing pokes because they are not 120+ or ''200mg'' as u say u get is just bullshit. just because they are 90-95mg med dose doesnt make ur ''200mg'' pill any better than them. because we have to remember what it all boils down to, taking mdma. so if u took 2 pokes double dropped them, as to taking one of your ''200mg'' pills your going to be equally rollin face. and my guess would be that a 200mg pill would cost more than a area flooded poke. so ud prolly come out cheaper buyin 2 pokes than 1 of your ''200 mg'' pills. lets just be happy md is still alive and kickin btw captain, no pun intended


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

that aint mean he doesnt like 200mg doses of MDMA.
i dont think 90mg is a high dose of MDMA either
molly>pills


----------



## I<3Molly92

6.5 pokeballs after taking a month long break. i was outta my mind. transformers & cupid pokeballs


----------



## i roll balls

I<3Molly92 said:


> 6.5 pokeballs after taking a month long break. i was outta my mind. transformers & cupid pokeballs



jesus christ..!!
ahh the m&m's and mad bombs were the first pokes i ever got 2 years ago around winter 2008 =]


----------

